# Education in singapore



## Jono2580

Hi .. We might be moving to Singapore and was wondering if the education standard in Singapore is any good?


----------



## synthia

I'm told it's very good. The last time I was there, a mutual fund company was running ads asking if you were saving enough for your children's education. It was accompanied by a photo of a kid about four years old in a way too big Harvard sweatshirt. I think they aim high.

If you are being transferred, find out if your employer will pay for a private international school.

It is a very safe country, which should be nice for you as a parent.


----------



## ini_niki

Education in Sing is some of the best in Asia ... if not the best. 

There are a number of excellent international schools, but the local schools are quite good too ... especially if you want your kids to learn another language / about other countries. 

The universities are also quite good -- particularly in the area of technology, science, computers, engineering and bio-medicine. 

Sing is a fantastic place to bring up kids ... it's clean, safe, good education, close to everywhere and the people are really nice. 

ini_niki


----------



## vlee

I reside in the US, and I have small children. I would like my children to attend school in the US from Aug - June then school in Asia for June /July. Is it realistic to find a school that will accomodate my family for that time frame? Also, would it be better to purchase housing for that timeframe or just rent?
Thanks,
Lee


----------



## ini_niki

vlee said:


> I reside in the US, and I have small children. I would like my children to attend school in the US from Aug - June then school in Asia for June /July. Is it realistic to find a school that will accomodate my family for that time frame? Also, would it be better to purchase housing for that timeframe or just rent?
> Thanks,
> Lee


Lee ... are you only planning to stay in Singapore for the two months of June and July? or from say June 2009 to July 2010? 

If you're only there for a couple of months I'd suggest getting you kids' teachers to set some projects / homework for them to take with them and do while they are there. There are plenty of people to hire as tutors / nannies if you or your wife can't oversee their work. 

Likewise, if you are only there for 2 months, just rent. In fact, rent a serviced apartment with all the furniture etc ... 

If you are only going to be there for one year then I would also suggest just renting. Again, depending on your income you can rent on a one year contract a serviced apartment or you can rent an ordinary apartment; but then you would have to organise to buy or ship all your daily goods. 

There is absolutely no point in buying an apartment / condo if you will only be there for one year. In fact I don't think the government allows non-residents to buy unless it's part of some sort of investment portfolio or something.

RE: schools ... it would be perfectly fine to enroll your kids in an international school -- probably the Singapore American School so that you can have a similar curiculum / subjects etc -- and if you can afford it. 

I hope that helps 

ini_niki


----------



## synthia

Why do you want your children to spend their summer vacation in school? Maybe you could find some sort of intensive program in a language, like Malay (relatively easy to pick up basics) rather than drop into the middle of a school. I think the international schools run on a North America schedule, so they will probably be closed in June and July.


----------



## vlee

Thank you Thank you so much for your reply, that was extremely helpful. It definitely gave me an idea on how to proceed that would be realistic. I plan for the children to attend school June and July (two months) overseas and then take the last few weeks for summer vacation prior to starting school in the fall in the US.

Thank you again

Lee






ini_niki said:


> Lee ... are you only planning to stay in Singapore for the two months of June and July? or from say June 2009 to July 2010?
> 
> If you're only there for a couple of months I'd suggest getting you kids' teachers to set some projects / homework for them to take with them and do while they are there. There are plenty of people to hire as tutors / nannies if you or your wife can't oversee their work.
> 
> Likewise, if you are only there for 2 months, just rent. In fact, rent a serviced apartment with all the furniture etc ...
> 
> If you are only going to be there for one year then I would also suggest just renting. Again, depending on your income you can rent on a one year contract a serviced apartment or you can rent an ordinary apartment; but then you would have to organise to buy or ship all your daily goods.
> 
> There is absolutely no point in buying an apartment / condo if you will only be there for one year. In fact I don't think the government allows non-residents to buy unless it's part of some sort of investment portfolio or something.
> 
> RE: schools ... it would be perfectly fine to enroll your kids in an international school -- probably the Singapore American School so that you can have a similar curiculum / subjects etc -- and if you can afford it.
> 
> I hope that helps
> 
> ini_niki


----------



## vlee

Thank you for your reply,
My children are half asian and my spouse and I have a passion for the children to be acculturated into that part of "who they are". We believe that it is important to have friends and relationships with individuals who look like them. We (my spouse and I) reside in a very rural area that is not as multicultural as we would like, however; the people are wonderful and very loving. So, we have decided to create our version of what we consider a balance. A balance of cultural diversity 
In response to school, and the length of time that we are requiring our children to be in a state of learning, we do not believe that their experiences would be the same overseas as in N. America. Yes, of course the general concepts (i.e math, reading) would be the same but the overall experience with authority, peers, and structure may not. The truth of the matter, is that most people work all year except for a 2 week vacation, and sick days. In my estimate, education and learning is the "job" of the child. If my children begin this process from the start, they would not know any other way of living and learning.
Thank you so much for your question

Lee





synthia said:


> Why do you want your children to spend their summer vacation in school? Maybe you could find some sort of intensive program in a language, like Malay (relatively easy to pick up basics) rather than drop into the middle of a school. I think the international schools run on a North America schedule, so they will probably be closed in June and July.


----------



## Sunshine Gal

Hi,

Yes, Singapore education system is one of the best in this region. However, kids nowadays mayb stressed up. Bcos of the high standards that r expected by their parents. You will be surprised to find toddlers enrolled in preschools to engage them in early-stage learning. 

We have this syndrome 'fear of losing out'. ie, we're in a competitive envt that kids who are not performing well, their parents will send them for more extra lessons. 

Thank god, our education curriculum is changing. There's more emphasis for life-long learning (ie, thru excursions, experiments) rather than jus mere memorising our textbooks.





Jono2580 said:


> Hi .. We might be moving to Singapore and was wondering if the education standard in Singapore is any good?


----------



## Kayden Vince

Hmm.. it is very expensive to study in SIngapore right? Approx how much will it be for a 4 years university course?


----------



## Kayden Vince

Oh yes people, visit studygrandmaster.cm

I found this great website with lots of great stuff about Singapore education


----------



## astuteman

synthia said:


> Why do you want your children to spend their summer vacation in school? Maybe you could find some sort of intensive program in a language, like Malay (relatively easy to pick up basics) rather than drop into the middle of a school. I think the international schools run on a North America schedule, so they will probably be closed in June and July.


yup i agree. malay is a very easy to catch. plus you dun have to learn new characters like mandrin and tamil. so you should give it a shot.


----------



## sunset70

Kayden Vince said:


> Hmm.. it is very expensive to study in SIngapore right? Approx how much will it be for a 4 years university course?


Check the local universities' websites for a listing of their fees by major. SMU is slightly more expensive than NUS/NTU.


----------



## raffles

The truth of the matter, is that most people work all year except for a 2 week vacation, and sick days. In my estimate, education and learning is the "job" of the child. If my children begin this process from the start, they would not know any other way of living and learning.
www*raffles-college.edu.sg
remove * with .


----------

